# Looking for F6F Hellcat Photos or Drawings of Wing Details



## BSquared18 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone direct me to or download to this thread photos or detailed drawings showing straight-on views of the F6F Hellcat's wing sections where the wing fold occurs? Images of both the inner wing section and the outer one? 

Preferably any photos would show the wing end details with the inner and outer wing sections separated so a straight-on view is possible.

Photos from a scale model that shows the details would be fine too.

Below is an example of what I'm looking for, but this is of an Avenger, not Hellcat.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/hellcat-wing-fold-closeups-modelers-artists-17161.html


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, I have seen these. Not the straight-on perspective I'm looking for, but some of the best photos I've found so far. Still looking for those straight-on images.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 20, 2013)

This one comes from a site called cybermodeler.com. I hope it is what you wish.


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks. The problem is that pesky outer-wing section that covers up the inner-wing section. As you can see from my photo at the start of this thread, in that case the outer-wing section has been removed. That condition isn't photographed very often, which is why I'm having a problem finding a clear view of what the inner-wing section looks like.

I would settle for detailed plans of the plane, if I could find them for free.

Below is the best image I've come up with so far. Still looking for the "holy grail" photo straight on. Keep 'em coming. Appreciate your help.

Bill


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone who contributed. Since I was unable to find exactly what I wanted, I opted to use the Avenger image (that I started this post with) to photo texture the equivalent area on the Hellcat model I'm building in SketchUp to use in X-Plane.

Below is an image of the result. The outer wing section is hidden to better show the inner section. Some tweaking will be needed, but it should suffice. It's a combination of 3D modeling of braces and holes, and the photo texture from the Avenger image, changed to grayscale in Photoshop. I had to eyeball the 3D parts since I was working off of photos shot at an angle, instead of having planes.

All in all, I'm satisfied.

Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2013)

This is the best one I have. It's from _F6F Hellcats At War _by Cory Graff


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 21, 2013)

Not the best choice, but that is all I have found.


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very interesting. I'll add them to my collection. 

Bill


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 22, 2013)

I ran the one photo through Photoshop. Below is the result.

Bill


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes the Hellcat fold is like a compound fracture instead of a nice clean break..

The Lake Michigan Hellcat

































PS:- Hey the forum software has shrunk my pics to only 800 pixels wide, grrrrr...

Here's the big stuff-
Mission4Today › ForumsPro › R R Forums › Photo Galleries › WWII Aircraft Photo's


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2013)

Poor Old Spike....that is the required size for this forum other wise the photos take forever to upload.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2013)

But great pics, thanks for posting them.


----------

